# Pixel Shader 2.0 or higher



## eisenryu (Aug 1, 2008)

Some games say I need Pixel Shader 2.0, and I dont even know exactly what it is. Is it a driver of some sort, a program or a piece of hardware?
I have a SonyVAIO laptop, with Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family as my graphic device with a Chip type GMA 950. Is there a way i can get pixel shader 2.0 or something higher on this computer? If there is please tell me where.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Pixel Shader is a feature found on graphics cards, but not on the Mobile Intel 945 Chipset (onboard graphics). The only way you can play games that require Pixel Shaders is to install a graphics card. Check your Vaio manual to see which slots are available (AGP or PCIE).


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think he would have to install a new laptop.


----------



## angelkadaj (Aug 3, 2008)

nope the thing is: you need new graphic card with pixel shader 3.0. You can try geforce 8000series, or you may want 9000series with pixel shader 4.0


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It's a laptop, he is stuck with whatever he has, unless he can replace his motherboard with one that has a 8600M GT on it like mine.


----------



## eisenryu (Aug 1, 2008)

*Pixel Shader or Vertex Shader.*

Ok, my Grafix card supposably doesn't support Pixel Shader 2.0, but when I use systemrequirementslab.com it tells me that I in fact do have Pixel Shader 2.0, what it tells me I dont have is something called Vertex Shader 2.0, can you tell me what to do or what this means because im very confused about this.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Pixel Shader or Vertex Shader. ***?*

here is a good read that gives a simple explanation of both shader types.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shader


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

The GMA chip will never provide satisfactory results in games. I have one in my new PC and am waiting for a video cards and all I can play is Half-Life Deathmatch: Source on DirectX 7 mode with major latency problems. (Fire a shot and they've already killed you problems)

EDIT: I can play HL2 in DX7 too! Source is quite flexible!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

this must be a merged thread yeah gma 950 stinks for games.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

intel should just stop making their integrated graphics cards


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah... Either that or start developing a line of high performance video cards to rival nVidia and ATI. lol


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

but they wouldn't because you know they stink of large evil Nazi cockroaches


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Mcninjaguy said:


> but they wouldn't because you know they stink of large evil Nazi cockroaches


lmao :laugh::laugh:


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish there was more of a choice in the industry. It's either ATI or nVidia.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

@eisenryu

basically my advice is to sell your laptop and buy a better one

ASUS makes pretty kick *** laptops of better quality than most other brands for about $300 less

like this one

ASUS N50Vn-A1B NoteBook
CPU = intel core duo 2ghz
RAM = 4gbs
Graphics card = Nvidia 9650 1 gb
HDD = 250gb
(its got a fingerprint reader too!)
$950
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220393


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

My advice is to buy a PC, because you can upgrade them far more that you can a laptop, but what a deal Mcninjaguy has suggested! I wish I had found that before I bought a Dell laptop.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I mean that laptop would probably be cheaper than buying all the parts needed for a new PC but a PC is upgradable over time. 

For a PC to be really cheap over the long run, theres a couple things you should have in mind for future upgrading

-Upgradable Motherboard it can work with old cpu's and the newer cpu's too 
it really depends on the motherboard (anywhere between $80 - $300)

-Nice power supply so you can upgrade you video card in the future and you don't need to buy another PSU later on.
something around $100 - $200 quality PSU prefereably 750w and up
Seasonic -any model
Corsair - any model
Silverstone - any model
ThermalTake - Toughpower series only
PC and Power Cooling


-Nice Case. Your case is probably the last big investment in your first custom PC buy. Lots of fans to keep your system cool
something around $100 and should have around 4 120mm case fans


----------

